# Commercials have feelings (?)



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 11, 2019)

This thread is for commercials which move you make you feel things.


----------



## AppleButt (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Scrydan (Feb 12, 2019)

Moved to a forum better suited to videos.


----------

